# Eclipse macht Ärger!



## dr_rimmel (14. Okt 2007)

Der Package-Browser zeigt mir in einigen Paketen Fahler an (rotes Kreuz). Im Quellcode wird jedoch kein Fehler angezeigt. Weiterhin fällt mir auf, dass bei den betreffenden Paketen die bin-Ordner leer sind!!

Was ist da los??


----------



## tfa (14. Okt 2007)

Was steht denn im "Problems"-View?


----------



## dr_rimmel (14. Okt 2007)

a cycle was detected in the build path of project...


----------



## tfa (14. Okt 2007)

Entweder den Zyklus lösen, oder die Einstellung "Circular Dependencies" auf "Warning" stellen.
Zyklen lassen auf ein kaputtes Projekt-Design schließen. Also versuche besser, sie aufzulösen.


----------



## dr_rimmel (14. Okt 2007)

ja, aber diesem "circle" hab ich mir schon was gedacht! wo kann ich das einstellen? welche risiken birgt es, wenn ich es auf "warning" stelle?


----------



## tfa (14. Okt 2007)

Was hast Du Dir denn gedacht? Zyklen erhöhen den Kopplungsgrad zwischen den Software-Modulen (bzw. Domänen). Sie erhöhen grundsätzlich die Komplexität der Software. Wenn sie zwischen Modulen auftreten, können diese nicht mehr getrennt verteilt, kompiliert und getestet werden. 
Vor einiger Zeit hatten wir ziemlich viele Zyklen in unserem Projekt. Ungefähr 30 Eclipse-Projekte waren ineinander verwoben. Es hat ewig gedauert, bis das alles kompiliert war -- wenn es überhaupt geklappt hat. Es hat uns einige Zeit gekostet, die alle aufzulösen. Also am besten gar nicht damit anfangen.
Wie gesagt: Zyklen=böse.


----------



## dr_rimmel (15. Okt 2007)

also, ich habe mir das nochmal überlegt und eine andere lösung gefunden! nun hab ich alle imports wieder rausgenommen, leider sind die fehlermeldungen die gleichen!


----------



## tfa (15. Okt 2007)

Du musst die Referenzen aus dem Klassenpfad in den Projekt-Eigenschaften rausnehmen.


----------



## Gast (15. Okt 2007)

danke, jetzt kann ich endlich wieder weiter arbeiten!!


----------



## dr_rimmel (21. Nov 2007)

oh mann, ich hab schon wieder so ein problem!!
wie bekomme ich diese referenzen raus??


----------



## Der Müde Joe (22. Nov 2007)

dr_rimmel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wie bekomme ich diese referenzen raus??



Project
Properties
Java Build Path
Projects
---> die Zyklen auflösen bzw. die Abhängigkeiten


----------



## dr_rimmel (22. Nov 2007)

ja gut, das untermenu hab ich gefunden! aber was soll ich da jetzt machen??
ich hab da 3 projekte im kasten...


----------



## dr_rimmel (22. Nov 2007)

ah danke, habs gerafft...


----------

